# Is Hormone replacement necessary?



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

And does it cause weight gain?I am wondering if I really need it since I am through menopause, I think. I can't lose weight, and I am wondering if the hormones are the cause of it or partially the cause of it.


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

I'm not through with the menopause cause I still have a couple periods a year. When I take hormones I have a regular period every 3 wks. There is an artificial hormone called evista that helps with the bone loss, but I felt like it was a waste of money cause that's all it does, and you can take calcium supplements. I don't know how hormones would do for you. They help with hot flashes. If you would start having periods again I don't think you would want that. I've heard it does that to others also. Ta Ta for now!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am 45 and just started taking Estratest HS, Prometrium 100mg, and Estrace vaginal cream. I feel alot better as I was having terrible night sweats and vaginal dryness, etc. I take it continuously so I don't have a period. Fine with me!


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

I had a hysterectomy years ago, and they took the ovaries more recently. Went through the hot flashes and other great things. Took about 10 years total. Now I'm wondering if I need the hormone replacement post menopause.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

It's definitely something you should discuss with your dr. the pros and cons of in your individual case.Bone loss isn't the only thing to worry about. I believe HRT also helps keep your heart healthier. And probably other things too. I'm not sure because I'm hopefully decades from this decision. Good luck


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

When dr prescribed PremPro for me, she said weight gain is a side effect. In the leaflet that came with meds, it said that it could cause weight gain or weight loss.....


----------



## cgd21 (Nov 28, 2001)

There have been a few new studies out recently on HRT. It is no longer believed to help the heart and it increases the incidence of lobular breast cancer. The definitive study won't be out for another few years. The new drugs for osteoporosis work very well and there are all sorts of herbal preparations for hot flashes, etc.I for one, am giving it a pass. Also, soy seems to help with the flashes.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

This is such a difficult decision to make. My mother died of breast cancer (post menopausal) so my risk is higher but not as high as someone who has a 1st degree relative that had premenopausal BC. So, I decided to go ahead and give the HRT a try because I was miserable. No sleep, terrible night sweats, felt horrible during the day from lack of sleep, vaginal dryness and atrophy, NO sex drive (even lost my ability to orgasm). So far I'm glad I'm trying it. From the 1st day I felt better. I tried soy and some other things but nothing has worked for me like HRT. It is very scary. I hope I'm not setting myself up to get BC. For me it was a quality of life issue.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

KsSunshine, I forgot to add that I have gained alittle weight, maybe a couple of pounds but I'm very thin so I can use it. I've been reading on a menopause BB and several people on it say the LACK of estrogen is what makes women gain weight and that when they went on the estrogen they started losing weight.


----------



## cgd21 (Nov 28, 2001)

Dear TissBoth my breast surgeon and radiographer told me they thought it would be ok to go on HRT. They suggested more vigilant screenings. Mammograms and sonograms every 6 months. I agree with you. If your sympoms are so bad that they're impacting on your life, then what the hell. The breast cancer risk only comes into play after about 10 years. By that time, your menopausal symptoms should be gone and you can re-evaluate your decision. One day during perimenopause I was getting hot flashes every 45 mins. and I thought I'd have to go to the ER, it was so horrible.Good Luck, cgd


----------



## bug! (Jul 10, 2000)

Hi there, just my 2:I really think HRT is important. Obviously, if breast cancer runs in your family (as it does in mine) there is a risk albeit very small. I take estrogen even though both my mother and mother's mother had breast cancer.I don't know your age but that is an important factor as well. I am 31 and so bone loss and heart disease are a large concern for me. I also had a hysterectomy and didn't go through menopause naturally so it was difficult for me to go from having normal hormone function to none at all.As far as weight gain. I think some kinds of HRT are prone to weight gain but estrogen and testosterone actually keep weight in check....that's what my doc told me and what I've read. good luck to youtiff


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2002)

I tried several different brands and types of hormones (estrogen/progesterone or estrogen alone) and had to quit. It helped the hot flashes some, but my IBS got worse and I developed migraines. Not worth it, especially since my doctor says theynow know that it doesn't protect the heart anyway, and there are other things I can do to keep my bones strong. I am through menopause now and did fine without it.


----------



## Sally Jane (Jan 14, 2001)

I am well past menopause (9years now) and I refused to take HRT earlier. My doctor got very irritated with me but my mother had breast cancer and I was afraid. This doctor has since retired and at a routine physical last year I asked for a chest x-ray. My chest was fine but the doctor saw a small hump on my spine from a side view of the x-ray. He said he didn't like that and wanted me to have a bone density test done. The results of it were very scary. Much bone loss in the hip area, possible severe osteoporisis and weakening in this area. He said I needed to go on a HRT program. After much research on my part I suggested Evista and he said it was good. It does not build bones but helps to strengthen them and the heart as well. (He also said it would make me younger but that hasn't shown up yet!) It is not estrogen so I felt better about it. I have been on it for about a year now and I actually can't tell I am taking it. I take one pill in the morning. I later found out that one of my good friends (7 years younger than I am) has been on it for some time. ( My first doctor said that in later years I would come nearer dying of a broken hip or something like that than I would breast cancer.):


----------



## cgd21 (Nov 28, 2001)

What about Fosamax for osteoporosis?


----------

